# What's the strongest 32-hole, 700c rim?



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Commuting with a Cannondale Adventure 1000. The rear rim is constantly going out of true. I'm stuck with a 32-hole rim due to the funky SRAM DualDrive hub *sigh*.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Velocity Deep V*



DrRoebuck said:


> Commuting with a Cannondale Adventure 1000. The rear rim is constantly going out of true. I'm stuck with a 32-hole rim due to the funky SRAM DualDrive hub *sigh*.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.



Velocity Deep V would be a good choice. Generally V shaped rims are stronger then box section rims at the expense of heavier weight and stiff road feel. Velocity Deep V's are pretty bomber...


----------



## HeronTodd (Feb 7, 2004)

Perhaps it's the quality of the build rather than the rim. I would take it to a competent shop and have them retension the wheel.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Commuting with a Cannondale Adventure 1000. The rear rim is constantly going out of true. I'm stuck with a 32-hole rim due to the funky SRAM DualDrive hub *sigh*.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


I'll second Todd's comments. A wheel that is constantly going out of true is almost cetainly undertensioned. Inadequate tension is almost a given with factory wheels. Take it to your shop, and have the wheel re-laced with new spokes. I say that because de-tensioning and re-tensioning the wheel will severely stress the spokes, shortening their fatigue life.

You might ask the shop if they can give you something of a deal, given the problems you've had, but don't demand anything. Remember, if the wheel is undertensioned, it's Cannondale's fault, not your shop's. Don't be a jerk about it, and be prepared for them to say "no". Cannondale won't be paying them for the labor, for sure.

--Shannon


----------



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Commuting with a Cannondale Adventure 1000. The rear rim is constantly going out of true. I'm stuck with a 32-hole rim due to the funky SRAM DualDrive hub *sigh*.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


I had a similar thing happen to one of my wheels. I bought it from Excel and apparently, the drive side spokes weren't laced properly. I took it to a shop and they re-trued it. I got it home it was out of true again in less than 50 miles (severely). Once this occurred, I decided I would take care of it myself. I am dealing Mavic CXP 33 wheels and I just happened to have an old Mavic rim laying around. After some close observation, a little help from sheldonbrown.com, and a good version of the proper spoke pattern, I determined that I needed to change the direction of every single drive side spoke. 

I know this seems a little extreme. It seems that spokes have to counter against each other in a very specific way. The way mine was initially set up didn't achieve this. This set of wheels now have over 3000 miles on them and haven't needed a single adjustment since the rebuild.

As far as a sturdy rim, I have a set of Ambrosio Excellence rims. These are heavy duty - I only use these on rides featuring really rough pavement. ( they just happen to be 36 hole design)


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Sun ME-17 or Mavic OP*



DrRoebuck said:


> Commuting with a Cannondale Adventure 1000. The rear rim is constantly going out of true. I'm stuck with a 32-hole rim due to the funky SRAM DualDrive hub *sigh*.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Both have worked well for me. But again build is everything..


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips. My other bike is a Cannondale roadie (with 700 x 23 tires), and it dawned on me that in four years I've never had a problem with the rims. They're Sun ME14A; 36-hole, but still, that's pretty impressive, especially compared to what I've been experiencing. I got in contact with a rep at Sun and asked him what was hands-down the strongest 32-hole rim. He said the Rhyno-LItes. So I've ordered them, as well as some DT Swiss Spokes, and taken them to a highly recommended local wheel-builder (www.wheelbuilder.com). We'll see how it goes.


----------

